# Let's See Them (Tools of the Trade)



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

damn that is a sweet weapon... show off


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Wanna trade even up for a used Savage?


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow that is nice. You pay about 1 grand for that?.....I want.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nicely done.

:bowdown:


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

boy tough crowd. Tried to start something fun and everyone just talks about 1 picture. Surely there are some nice setups or tricks that you've added to your tools over the years. I do like this gun and it was worth every penny. I also bought it used to save on the cost and got a great deal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Heres my Ruger .243. Sorry I forgot to put the shooting sticks in the picture. Maybe this weekend my hunting partner and I can get a cool photo like you put up with our snow camo and all. I am excited to go out this weekend!


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Where are you guys going? I'm down in Fargo and would like to go out on Saturday or Sunday but I don't really want to head towards Lisbon until after the deer seasons are over. I'd also really like to learn how to call!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Theres a Predator tournament in Thompson on Saturday. 40 dollars/2 person teams. Meet at Fireside grill at 6 am. It's a one day tournament.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I have posted before but here is mine... just a plain jane rifle in the pic... depending on where and when i'm hunting her looks change some.... a couple different rilfe wraps for the seasons.... and white rags tied on for the winter....

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/ ... ul1809.jpg


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Top- Tikka T3 Hunter 270
Center- Remington 700 bdl 222
Bottom- Winchester Model 70 Carbine 270 (just got it tonight)


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

ND_RC said:


> Top- Tikka T3 Hunter 270
> Center- Remington 700 bdl 222
> Bottom- Winchester Model 70 Carbine 270 (just got it tonight)
> 
> My dad has the same Winchester 270, great gun! I think i'm going to redo the stock for him this next winter.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd like to see pictures of the stock when you get it finished.

The Winchester 270 is going to be my wife's rifle.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

These are both Ruger M77 Mark II's - .223's.

The laminate one with the stainless bull barrel is my youngest sons, he saved for quite a few years and I purchased for him used with his saved money when he was 13. He also saved for the 6-18x42 Scheels scope, sling and Rock mount 9-13" adjustable swivel bi-pod. It is a tack driver, the previous owner floated the barrel and adjusted the trigger to 2 1/2 pounds. I wish it was mine..... :roll:

The synthetic and stainless is my yote shooter, pretty basic with a Harris 9-13" adjustable bi-pod and a mediocure Simmons 8-32x44 scope, I would like to replace it, but it does work well; just not the clarity I wish it had.

If this picture posted, thanks Larry. If not, I will try again !!! :beer:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

[siteimg]3204[/siteimg]

Here is my smoke pole the one on the left. Rem VSSFII .204 Ruger with a 4.5-14x42 Scheels scope on top. My cousins .223 Browning with Harris Bi-pod and a 3-9x40 swift on top.


----------

